# inspiring quotes



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

do any of you have any inspring quotes that you really like?


----------



## chouxbacca (Aug 10, 2001)

the fattest fish you can find beats the leanest meat you can eat


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

"It is always better to remain quiet and appear stupid than to open your mouth and remove all doubt."


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Good one TBH! :lol:


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Rainer Maria Rilke


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

TBH - That is one of my all time favorites. I even put it on my highschool yearbook page!

"My mother had a great deal of trouble with me, but I think she enjoyed it."

"No matter where you go, there you are."


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Mine is in my signature.

"Where you hear there are a lot of cherries, bring a small basket"


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

"We are like newborn children. Our power is the power to grow."
-Rabindranath Tagore


----------



## melina (Nov 6, 2001)

Big Hat! This was great.

Mine is 

"Fortuna audaces juvat" 

(For those who hope that I do not know Latin )

Fortune smiles to the Brave ones!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Someone from my high school


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Serious -

Accept what comes to you woven in the fabric of your destiny,
for what could more aptly suit your needs..........

Funny -

You want me to do what on the f$#&ing ceiling . ( Michaelangelo ) :bounce:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

"Far better is to dare mighty things, to win glorious triumphs, even though checkered by failure than to rank with those poor spirits who neither enjoy much nor suffer much because they live in the gray twilight that knows neither victory nor defeat."

"True character is revealed when you come face to face with adversity."

Lastly...
"It is not the strongest of the species that survive, nor the most intelligent, but the ones most responsive to change."


----------



## olive branch (Oct 2, 2001)

These are so lovely - it's been a long time since I printed out a page of things I found on the web.

My own favorite comes from my husband. "Anything worth doing is a pain in the ***."

Glenn Branch


Love ~ Debbie


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

This is an old copy-of-a-copy-of-a-copy that has been stuck to my fridge for a long time. I still find myself reading it almost daily.

TWELVE WARNING SIGN OF HEALTH
1. Persistent presence of support network.
2. Chronic positive expectations; tendency to frame events in a constructive light.
3. Episodic peak experiences.
4. Sense of spiritual involvment.
5. Increased sensitivity.
6. Tendency to adapt to changing conditions.
7. Rapid response and recovery of adrenalin system due to repeated challenges.
8. Increased appetite for physical activity.
9. Tendency to identify and communicate feelings.
10. Repeated episodes of gratitude, generosity or related emotions.
11. Compulsion to contribute to society.
12. Persistent sense of humor.

(Collected from a bulletin board in Waldport, Oregon-no author's name given).


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

"Love is a trick played on us by the forces of evolution. Pleasure is the bait laid down by the same."

The Pike speaking to Wart........T.H. White


----------



## sabra_1 (Jan 27, 2002)

Success is not the result of spontaneous combustion you have to set yourself on fire


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

I have two- one is my signature. The other-

"It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice"


----------



## adam (Jan 26, 2002)

" Keep walking"


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

From Mother Teresa - 

"I know God won't give me any more than I can handle - I just wish he wouldn't trust me so much!"


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Great thread.

Jim, I just learned the lesson of adaptation being the one left standing at the end of the day....then it also comes down to who/what the trend setters market to get the masses to follow.

"Never doubt that a small group of thoughtful committed citizens can change the world: indeed it's the only thing that ever has."
<Margaret Mead>

We elect our government, they are us.....

On my fridge: the only good thing about being wrong is the happiness it brings to others

Bizzaro but it makes me laugh.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Great thread I wonder how I missed it 

" I 'd rather be burnt to ashes than let my flame to fade"

This was the motto of my grandmother and became the motto of my two best friends and me 

Peachcreek our fridges have something in common from today LOL
where did you find this


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

With good will for the entire cosmos,
cultivate a limitless heart:
Above, below, & all around,
unobstructed, without hostility or hate.

Sutta Nipata I, 8


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Here are a couple of my favorite quotes:

"Lord, what fools these mortals be!" spoken by Puck in Midsummer Night's Dream

"There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio
Than are dreamt of in your Philosophy" Hamlet

"Like teardrops in rain, so will these memories be lost in time" spoken by Batty (a replicant) just before he dies in "Bladerunner.


----------

